# Brompton Raw Laquer (any in stock in London)



## samanosuke (20 Oct 2009)

Hi all,
I am planning on a buying a brompton raw laquer, but would love to see it in person beforehand. If anyone knows of a shop in London which has it on display/for sale, please let me know! Thanks!

Also, can you only redeem your cycle scheme voucher at a single place? For example, is it possible to buy a bike from one place, and helmet/locks from another? I think I already know the answer, but it'll be nice to get a definite one.

Thanks all!


----------



## samanosuke (25 Oct 2009)

nvm - found one - loved it - ordered my bespoke brompton


----------



## Greenbank (26 Oct 2009)

Maybe too late but if Putney is relatively local then there's a raw lacquer Brompton S2L in the window at Putney Cycles (the Upper Richmond Road branch, one minute from Putney Station).

They do look lovely in raw lacquer.


----------



## rob_mcp (3 Nov 2009)

Sorry but Yuk - just doesnt' do it for me, All those nice colours to choose from and you have to plump for raw lacquer - and it's the most expensive.


----------

